# Pellet Food??



## ashleyr21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay so I have a Russian Tortoise, not sure how old she is. Right now, she only eats vegetables and stuff. I have tried numerous times to get her to eat pellets, but she won't. Any suggestions?? Maybe some different ways to feed it?? Thanks


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Jun 17, 2014)

Which brand of pellets are you using?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2014)

What type of pellets? pellets are usually eaten without problems.


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have the Zoo Med European adult tortoise soft pellets, but I am willing to try anything.( as long as it doesn't cost over $30 per week because I am 15 and I set my tortoise weekly food budget at $50. I pay for my tortoise completely on my own, as well as my other animals.)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Ashley!

I'm only familiar with using the Mazuri tortoise diet and ZooMed Grassland pellets. Both are good products to add variety and are usually taken to pretty easily. Especially when moist with warm water


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine hated the grassland pellets. However I ordered Mazuri the other day and we will see. I've heard Mazuri is the jello in turtle world.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2014)

Not an endorsement: Mazuri is usually a hit with most tortoises.


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 17, 2014)

I was under the impression that all pellets were bad.. So Mazuri and Zoo Med are ok?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 17, 2014)

G_Vincey said:


> I was under the impression that all pellets were bad.. So Mazuri and Zoo Med are ok?



They are more than ok.  I like them for added variety NOT as a sole source of nutrition.


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 17, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> They are more than ok.  I like them for added variety NOT as a sole source of nutrition.



Thank you, I was looking at it the other day but wasn't sure because of what I had heard.. I shall be getting some shortly.. Thanks


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2014)

Mixing it with greens is prob. the best option, IMHO.


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 18, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Mixing it with greens is prob. the best option, IMHO.



^ I agree


Mine ignores it too, you can mush it up with a bit of water and then mix it with the veggies. It is high on fiber. 
I don't know exactly but I heard its a good food to give a few times in a week as an addition to your greens. 
I

For full information I found their website helpful:

http://zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=228&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=5

Take care 

Joey 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tortoise Forum.


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2014)

As to the original question...it's quite ok to NOT feed pellets to tortoises. If he won't eat pellets, then feed him greens.


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> As to the original question...it's quite ok to NOT feed pellets to tortoises. If he won't eat pellets, then feed him greens.


Okay. Thanks. I do feed him quite a lot of greens, but I do offer him pellets, in hopes of her eating them
Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Mine hated the grassland pellets. However I ordered Mazuri the other day and we will see. I've heard Mazuri is the jello in turtle world.



Most tortoise won't just walk up and eat a pile of it the first time they see it. Any new food must be introduced slowly over time. For the ZooMed Grassland pellets, I recommend soaking just one pellet, or even a half pellet, and mixing that in with favorite greens. Slowly over a period of a couple of months I increase the ratio. I wouldn't even bother trying to feed it plain and by itself.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2014)

ashleyr21 said:


> I have the Zoo Med European adult tortoise soft pellets, but I am willing to try anything.( as long as it doesn't cost over $30 per week because I am 15 and I set my tortoise weekly food budget at $50. I pay for my tortoise completely on my own, as well as my other animals.)



I'm feeding 49 tortoises of various sizes and species ranging from 100 grams to 45 pounds. I don't spend your weekly budget in a month. You really ought to look into better foods that are FREE! Weeds, leaves, flowers and the like are all free. Here are some suggestions:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm feeding 49 tortoises of various sizes and species ranging from 100 grams to 45 pounds. I don't spend your weekly budget in a month. You really ought to look into better foods that are FREE! Weeds, leaves, flowers and the like are all free. Here are some suggestions:
> Mulberry leaves
> Grape vine leaves
> Hibiscus leaves
> ...


Thanks!! I will definitely look into this!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 19, 2014)

When I try to feed mazuri plain my rt will sniff at it then maybe take a bite or two.....if I mix it with greens he goes back to dispose all mode ........


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 22, 2014)

What is the best way to feed Mazuri and where do you obtain it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 23, 2014)

My RT is picky too.... But he'll eat ZOO Med's land tortoise diet. Really likes that stuff!


----------

